# Food Safety News Mon 1/6/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 6, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 1/6/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Salmonella Dublin outbreak ended in 2019; but 3 other active investigations carried over to 2020*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 06, 2020 03:35 am A deadly salmonella outbreak from last year ended before 2019 expired, but three other multistate foodborne illness Investigations involving Listeria and E. coli O157: H7 remain open into 2020 The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) in Atlanta, which is responsible for investigating multistate outbreaks of foodborne illnesses, closed the salmonella outbreak investigation....  Continue Reading


* Austrian Listeria infections linked to German meat producer*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 06, 2020 03:33 am Austrian officials have linked six Listeria infections to a German meat producer. Products from Wilke Waldecker Fleisch- und Wurstwaren are suspected to be behind a Listeria outbreak in Germany involving 37 people and three deaths. One infection was recorded in 2014, three in 2016, four in 2017, 21 in 2018 and at least eight in...  Continue Reading


* No approvals for 3 Food Safety and Inspection Service petitions*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 06, 2020 03:30 am The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service answered three more petitions for policy changes before 2019 ended, none favorably. Import Export Associates, Inc. petitioned the FSIS for changes in permitted safe handling instructions (SHI). Involved are protective coverings of meat products shipped in immediate containers with all mandatory labeling features. The proposed...  Continue Reading


* Warning letters sent to Chinese acidified food facility and Georgia bakery supplier*
By News Desk on Jan 06, 2020 03:19 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading



* Ducktrap River of Maine recalls herring with cream sauce that is labelled as wine sauce*
By News Desk on Jan 05, 2020 12:16 pm Ducktrap River of Maine says its goal is to “wow” each customer, but a Saturday recall of Herring Center Cuts is more likely just confusing. Located in Belfast, ME, Ducktrap has been smoking seafood since 1978. Over the weekend, it announced the recall of Herring Center Cuts in Wine Sauce identified with a sell-by date...  Continue Reading


----------

